# Diesel Fog Lights



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

How about the ECO fogs as the diesel has the ECO package? Just a thought, I'd love to know what the final product is that fits as I've been considering it myself.


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Would you happen to have the part number? I'd instal it myself and have the dealership program the BCM.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The RS bumper is different. The fog lamps for the non-RS trims are the correct ones. They unfortunately don't have the nice chrome trim.


----------



## jswinehart (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks to be the same fogs as the Eco probably I'll take a pic once it light out. The bumper cut out is completely different shape from the rs package from looking at two side by side here on the lot.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Mine don't have any chrome trim.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

No Chrome trim, thankfully


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

No chrome strip and the dealer has to program the BCM to recognize the foglight switch.

Fog Lamps landing page


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I had mine installed by the dealer as part of the deal when I bought my Diesel. No Chrome on mine, but you can add it with something like these:

2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 CHEVY CRUZE TRIPLE CHROME FRONT FOG LIGHT COVER TRIM - Amazon.com

or

Amazon.com: brand New For 2009-2011 CHEVY CHEVROLET CRUZE Triple Chrome Plated Front Fog Lamp Cover Trims: Automotive

or

Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2011 Mirror Chrome Trim Front Fog Light Cover Molding Kit | eBay

The last link from Ebay are the ones I ultimately purchased. The fit wasn't perfect and I actually had to install them on the opposite sides from what they were marked for a better fit, but overall they still look good unless you get down on eye level with them. If I had to do it again, I'd probably try one of the amazon products instead. My photos can be seen at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/47282-new-chrome.html


----------

